# Bad reasons to get on gear



## MrRonBurgandy (May 1, 2013)

This thread is for newbies thinking about getting on. (I'm new but getting educated and the list below doesn't include why I decided to give it a shot)

What are some bad reasons people begin to take steroids?

They are too skinny.
They are too fat (steroids are going to help you out much)
Guys they lift with are way bigger.
Other guys are on
They just want to look better
They can't wait for results
It's safe
They can do orals and avoid syringes (remember BAD reasons, I know all oral is not the way to go, just examples.)


----------



## TheLupinator (May 1, 2013)

Because you wanna fit in on a steroid forum
Because you wanna be on the next season of Jersey Shore
Because your gf won't stop talking about how jacked her exbf was


----------



## Azog (May 1, 2013)

I dont see how wanting to look better is a bad reason. "Better" is highly subjective. All bodybuilders use to acheive their idea of a "better" looking physique. So, only strength/performance are good reasons?
Also, done right, AAS are pretty damn safe.

Why are YOU using/planning to?


----------



## 63Vette (May 1, 2013)

I started taking steroids to enlarge my pp. So far - notta.... but I'm going to give it some more time.


Respect,
Vette


----------



## DF (May 1, 2013)

Shrink the grapes & the vine looks bigger 



63Vette said:


> I started taking steroids to enlarge my pp. So for - notta.... but I'm going to give it some more time.
> 
> 
> Respect,
> Vette


----------



## MrRonBurgandy (May 1, 2013)

Wanting to look better can be done naturally. It's once you get to a certain point that it's just so damn hard. Genetics are different for everyone and a natural 230lbs could be easy for some and near impossible for others.

Better is subjective and it's a perfect and legit reason to get on gear if your genetics are in the way.

Steroid are very safe, if done correctly and obtained from a reliable source. Losing my hard earned money made me cautious but putting my health at risk taking in either fake or contaminated gear was the reason I stayed away.

The reasons I'm doing my first cycle.
I've built a solid foundation with years  of natural training. I've educated myself on proper nutrition and have found out what works well for me. My body fat is now low enough to make steroids a better option. I now want to take my body and strength to another level knowing steroids will ASSIST me in doing so and not take me there. I understand it still comes down to training, nutrition and rest. I know more is not better and know the amount and duration of the cycle I want to run. I will limit my first cycle to test E to see my body react to one compound at a time. I know how important PCT is. I will have base blood work done before my cycle to ensure I am fully recovered after PCT. I have done 3 PH cycles and now know AAS are a safer and more effective choice. I can now afford to run a cycle and have EVERYTHING I need before I start. The main reason in starting AAS is that I know enough to do it the right way.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 1, 2013)

Why is it a bad idea for fat people to take steroids?


----------



## LeanHerm (May 1, 2013)

Yeah I'm fat, pillars fat.


----------



## DF (May 1, 2013)

Maybe he means obese? & you guys are not what I'd consider fat either sooooooooo


----------



## theeboz (May 1, 2013)

Fat people..as in obese im guessing mostly cause of gyno and blood pressure problems


----------



## JOMO (May 1, 2013)

bigherm said:


> yeah i'm fat, pillars fat.



yeah! Whats the deal!


----------



## AlphaD (May 1, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> Yeah I'm fat, pillars fat.



You guys aren't fat just Husky!


----------



## AlphaD (May 1, 2013)

I feel like Im getting fat ........


----------



## DF (May 1, 2013)

I crave Pie!


----------



## AlphaD (May 1, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> I crave Pie!



Couple scoops of ice cream....


----------



## Azog (May 1, 2013)

Am I the only one that found this guideline to be ridiculous?


----------



## 63Vette (May 1, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Shrink the grapes & the vine looks bigger



Yours came with grapes? Oh yea.... seems I did have a couple of marbles in a leather satchel back in the day....  yea.... haven't seen them in years.  Are they above or below my little love rocket?

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## bubbagump (May 2, 2013)

I didnt know there were any reasons not to run gear.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 2, 2013)

I do steroids just to get hot pussy


----------



## phlip26 (May 2, 2013)

How bout cuz? "god damn it feels good when your in the gym killin it"


----------



## MrRonBurgandy (May 2, 2013)

Damn guys, yeah I mean obese. People that already have health concerns because of their weight. Gyno is aconcern for me as I've seen it happen to a guy in high school. I know some guys don't have gyno issues even when they are overweight but I know it raises the risk.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 2, 2013)

MrRonBurgandy said:


> Damn guys, yeah I mean obese. People that already have health concerns because of their weight. Gyno is aconcern for me as I've seen it happen to a guy in high school. I know some guys don't have gyno issues even when they are overweight but I know it raises the risk.



tell his fat ass to get on some aromasin


----------



## MrRonBurgandy (May 2, 2013)

Azog said:


> Am I the only one that found this guideline to be ridiculous?


Obviously not.... LETS ALL JUST SHOOT UP. 

Hope teens don't see this thread cuz it didn't end up where I thought it would.


----------



## MrRonBurgandy (May 2, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> tell his fat ass to get on some aromasin



I Didn't know anything back then. This was back in 2004. Hopefully he figured it out. Went in the locker room and the dude was crying because his nipples were hurting. It was awkward, I just walked away.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 2, 2013)

MrRonBurgandy said:


> Obviously not.... LETS ALL JUST SHOOT UP.
> 
> Hope teens don't see this thread cuz it didn't end up where I thought it would.



ok let me stop u right there....we dont have teens here and if they do sneak in its very easy to spot them.MR Ron enjoy the site if u dont want to do steroids well thats your choice most of the bros here are advanced steroid users so your not gonna gain much support on the just say NO train


----------



## MrRonBurgandy (May 2, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> ok let me stop u right there....we dont have teens here and if they do sneak in its very easy to spot them.MR Ron enjoy the site if u dont want to do steroids well thats your choice most of the bros here are advanced steroid users so your not gonna gain much support on the just say NO train



Lol. You didn't read my full post. I approve and will start my first cycle soon. I think there are good reasons an bad reasons to start. Most of you are advanced users, this is why I'm here. To learn from people with experience. A guy running gear simply to get laid is a dumb idea in my opinion. Just my opinion. I'm not telling anyone to just say no. That's like going to a porn site to push abstinence, just not going to happen. I'll watch my post and make them more clear. Bad thread my bad.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 2, 2013)

MrRonBurgandy said:


> Lol. You didn't read my full post. I approve and will start my first cycle soon. I think there are good reasons an bad reasons to start. Most of you are advanced users, this is why I'm here. To learn from people with experience. A guy running gear simply to get laid is a dumb idea in my opinion. Just my opinion. I'm not telling anyone to just say no. That's like going to a porn site to push abstinence, just not going to happen. I'll watch my post and make them more clear. Bad thread my bad.



fact is most people willl use simply because they want to look better.Looking good can open many doors sad but true


----------



## Infantry87 (May 2, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> fact is most people willl use simply because they want to look better.Looking good can open many doors sad but true



Like gay porn and jersey shore


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 2, 2013)

Infantry87 said:


> Like gay porn and jersey shore



exactly! bahahaha


----------



## jennerrator (May 2, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> I crave Pie!



lol, not that pie


----------



## jennerrator (May 2, 2013)

MrRonBurgandy said:


> Damn guys, yeah I mean obese. People that already have health concerns because of their weight. Gyno is aconcern for me as I've seen it happen to a guy in high school. I know some guys don't have gyno issues even when they are overweight but I know it raises the risk.



They don't have to be obese, there are plenty of women that think if they do aas, they will lose that last 10/20 lbs!


----------



## PFM (May 2, 2013)

Bad reason to get on gear: running gear so you look more manly than the chicks you are after.


----------



## Georgia (May 2, 2013)

Bad Reason #710: Because your next door neighbor is jacked and may or may not be banging your girlfriend


----------



## 63Vette (May 2, 2013)

I just want to know what the hell I am looking at in Jenn's avatar and why it is slightly arousing..... 


MUCH respect!!
Vette


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 2, 2013)

Looks like her hips


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 2, 2013)

63Vette said:


> I just want to know what the hell I am looking at in Jenn's avatar and why it is slightly arousing.....
> 
> 
> MUCH respect!!
> Vette



x2 

ten char


----------



## jennerrator (May 2, 2013)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Looks like her hips



you are right my friend


----------



## RISE (May 2, 2013)

Georgia said:


> Bad Reason #710: Because your next door neighbor is jacked and may or may not be banging your girlfriend



Are you the neighbor?


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 2, 2013)

Jenner said:


> you are right my friend



pelvis?  ....
I request update photos....for progression purposes


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 2, 2013)

^^^^here here^^^


----------



## AlphaD (May 2, 2013)

Jenner said:


> lol, not that pie



I'm craving both!  One right after the other


----------



## Infantry87 (May 2, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> I'm craving both!  One right after the other



I'm with alpha on this subject


----------



## Hero Swole (May 2, 2013)

IMO people can do whatever the fuck they wanna do for whatever reason. I don't care. Either you do them or you dont. Simple.


----------



## jennerrator (May 3, 2013)

hahahahahahaha...I'll see what I can do


----------



## Kohler (May 10, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Shrink the grapes & the vine looks bigger


 lol. Now thats funny.


----------

